# Coach in Ohio



## Sleekboat2007 (May 31, 2012)

Not sure about where in OH you are as I am in AZ I would recommend checking out Bernie Pellerite he is a great coach with tons of experience. He also own Robinhood Videos they do training videos as well as are the manufacturer of Control Freak Stabs, and releases and accessories. Check it out I am a Staff Shooter for Bernie's Control Freak Stabilizers their website is www.robinhoodvideos.com or call Bernie at 614-322-1038 tell him Ty Criner sent you.


----------

